# À ton succès, ma cocotte !



## danalto

Bonjour, WR!  Dal film *"Agathe Clery"*. Agathe raggiunge degli amici che sono a cena, e dà loro la buona notizia: è stata promossa Direttrice del Marketing. Joëlle fa un brindisi in onore della sua amica. _*Cocotte*_, in questo contesto...?

JOËLLE (levant son verre)     	
Allez ! À ton succès, ma cocotte !
JOËLLE
Bene! Al tuo successo, amica mia!


----------



## matoupaschat

Je dirais un peu plus familier, mais j'attendrais peut-être une proposition séante du corps enseignant ?
Évidemment, si cela doit être en italien, on peut encore attendre un petit peu ...


----------



## Corsicum

Les équivalents en Français pourraient être : _ma chérie / ma petite chérie /…ma colombe_
Pour ce contexte je ne sais pas si l’Italien actuel supporte : *«* _colomba mia_ *»*


----------



## marieminou

cocotte n'est pas un mot très sympathique... Une cocotte, c'est une poule, une prostituée
http://www.languefrancaise.net/bob/detail.php?id=6856


----------



## DearPrudence

marieminou said:


> cocotte n'est pas un mot très sympathique... Une cocotte, c'est une poule, une prostituée
> http://www.languefrancaise.net/bob/detail.php?id=6856


Oui, mais pas dans ce cas-là. C'est juste une manière familière de s'adresser à une copine (même si je dois avouer que personnellement, je ne suis pas fan).
Voir B1 ici :
_  Terme d'affection que l'on donne à une petite fille ou à une femme aimée lorsqu'on s'adresse à elle

_D'ailleurs, en 4°, j'avais une copine qui me disait "ça roule, ma poule" et je n'ai jamais cru qu'elle m'insultait


----------



## marieminou

effectivement, DearPrudence, je repense maintenant à Coluche qui appelait toutes les femmes "ma poule" sans être vulgaire


----------



## danalto

Merci à tous!


----------



## Corsicum

Toujours dans le registre affectueux :
« _Ma poule_ » ne nécessite pas des liens d’une très grande amitié, « _ma poulette_ » pourrait s’en rapprocher mais « _ma cocotte_ » est un témoignage d’affection entre amis intimes, pour ce contexte je confirme la signification : « _ma petite chérie_». 
_Coco_ serait l’apocope de _cocotte_ …voir _Coco Chanel._


----------



## DearPrudence

Au contraire, je ne trouve pas que ce soit utilisé pour des amis intimes. Bon, je vais me faire haïr si je dis ça, mais je n'aimerais justement pas être appelé "ma cocotte" par
1) quelqu'un que je ne connais pas parce que ça fait fausse proximité et qu'on n'a élevé pas les cochons ensemble.
2) une amie, parce que je trouve que ça fait beauf et artificiel (mais bon, ça, c'est ma perception)

Et apparemment, "Coco" de "Coco Channel" ne serait pas le diminutif de "Cocotte" 


> Âgée de vingt-quatre ans, elle se produit en spectacle devant les officiers qui la surnomment « Coco », parce qu'elle a pour habitude de chanter _Qui qu'a vu Coco dans l'Trocadéro ?_


Ici, ce que j'ai vu dans un téléfilm il y a peu d'ailleurs.

Donc, pour moi, "ma petite chérie", c'est trop. Quelque chose de plus "bateau", général et distant marcherait mieux je pense.


----------



## Corsicum

DearPrudence said:


> Donc, pour moi, "ma petite chérie", c'est trop. Quelque chose de plus "bateau", général et distant marcherait mieux je pense.


Je te remercie pour ton avis qui permet de modérer une perception personnelle peut être trop positive d’amitié intime ? ... qu'il ne faut pas généraliser.
Il se pourrait aussi que l’usage soit différent suivant les régions ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Corsicum said:


> [...] Il se pourrait aussi que l’usage soit différent suivant les régions ?


Je ne crois pas que ça varie selon les régions. C'est plutôt la perception qu'on a de ce mot et le degré de « beaufitude » qu'on lui attribue qui varie d'une personne à l'autre en fonction de ses propres habitudes langagières.
Si dans le contexte il s'agit de vraies amies (Danalto doit le savoir), alors il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté.


----------



## danalto

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> Je ne crois pas que ça varie selon les régions. C'est plutôt la perception qu'on a de ce mot et le degré de « beaufitude » qu'on lui attribue qui varie d'une personne à l'autre en fonction de ses propres habitudes langagières.
> Si dans le contexte il s'agit de vraies amies (Danalto doit le savoir), alors il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté.



Oui, c'est ça!


----------



## Corsicum

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est plutôt la perception qu'on a de ce mot et le degré de « beaufitude » qu'on lui attribue qui varie d'une personne à l'autre en fonction de ses propres habitudes langagières.


Il y a aussi un certain snobisme intellectuel qui consiste à utiliser des expressions « du peuple ou enfantines », …ils peuvent se le permettre compte tenu de leur niveau social "élevé".
On peut constater ce comportement linguistique chez certains présidents de la république.

Si je dis "cocotta", suis-je snob ?


----------



## danalto

Corsicum said:


> Si je dis "cocotta", suis-je snob ?




Non si capisce.


----------



## Corsicum

danalto said:


> Non si capisce.


Excuses moi c’est hors sujet.
"Cocotta" : c’est une adaptation de « cocotte » …un francicisme que j’utilise parfois en Corse pour plaisanter.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/snob


----------



## danalto

Corsicum said:


> Excuses moi c’est hors sujet.
> "Cocotta" : c’est une adaptation de « cocotte » …un francicisme que j’utilise parfois en Corse pour plaisanter.
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/snob



Non, je comprend le mot, Corsicum, mais je ne l'utilise pas.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Dani,
Mi rendo conto solo adesso che, eccetto Corsicum, che ha rischiato un "cocotta" pieno di umorismo, nessuno ti ha proposto una sola parola italiana .
Io direi "bella mia" : mi sembra corrispondere meglio per familiarità alla parola francese .


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Dani,
> Mi rendo conto solo adesso che, eccetto Corsicum, che ha rischiato un "cocotta" pieno di umorismo, nessuno ti ha proposto una sola parola italiana .
> Io direi "bella mia" : mi sembra corrispondere meglio per familiarità alla parola francese .



 Oui!


----------

